# Finance Act and insulating your House



## Tomjim (15 Feb 2011)

Anyone know if the finance act brought any additional benefits if you are insulating your house


----------



## mradaly01 (18 Mar 2011)

Not too sure if anything new was brought in... but check out the seai.ie web site - click on the "grants" links. (I can't post a web address as of yet)

That will give you the latest info on grants available if insulating / changing heating systems etc to your house.


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Mar 2011)

Tomjim said:


> Anyone know if the finance act brought any additional benefits if you are insulating your house


 
I thought I heard mention on the radio one day that the Finance Act would bring such additional benefits. 

[broken link removed]. There doesn't seem to be any changes to what was there before the Act.


----------



## DocOc (23 Mar 2011)

*Finance Act*

Try this...http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=149565


----------

